# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  ANTENNA PRIME FOCUS

## KYROS

Ξεκίνησα ένα project κατασκευής παραβολικής κεραίας prime focus με BiQuad feeder

Προχωρώντας θα ενημερώνω

----------


## thalexan

Μια απορία.

Οι prime focus έχουν βελτιωμένη απόδοση σε σχέση με τους offset ανακλαστήρες;

Από όσο γνωρίζω, στις offset, η εστία βρίσκεται εκτός της κατεύθυνσης εκπομπής ώστε η παρουσία του feeder να μην παρεμποδίζει τη διάδοση του κύματος.

----------


## KYROS

Πιστεύω πως έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση από τις offset
Αν και το feeder παρεμποδίζει τον κεντρικό φωτισμό του ανακλαστήρα, ωστόσο εκμεταλλεύεται όλο το εμβαδόν της περιμέτρου.
Αποτέλεσμα είναι μια κεραία 40cm prime focus, να είναι αντίστοιχη σε απόδοση με μια offset 80cm + όλα τα άλλα πλεονεκτήματα (καλύτερη εστίαση, λιγότερο θόρυβο, μικρότερος όγκος κ.λ.π.)
Άλλωστε εκτός από εμάς Κανένας άλλος επαγγελματίας δεν χρησιμοποιεί offset κεραίες για επίγειες ζεύξεις.

----------


## papashark

> Άλλωστε εκτός από εμάς Κανένας άλλος επαγγελματίας δεν χρησιμοποιεί offset κεραίες για επίγειες ζεύξεις.


Σιγά, και που ξέρουν αυτοί ...  ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Καλός τον , που ήσουν και σε περίμενα  ::  

Έχεις καμία ένσταση για τα ανωτέρω  ::

----------


## nvak

> Άλλωστε εκτός από εμάς Κανένας άλλος επαγγελματίας δεν χρησιμοποιεί offset κεραίες για επίγειες ζεύξεις.


Σ΄αυτό έχεις δίκιο. 
Το prime focus, ειδικά σε σχήμα τυμπάνου και βαθύ, έχει καλύτερη απόρριψη του θορύβου που προέρχεται από άλλα λίνκ.
Όταν τα βλέπουμε 10-15 μαζί σε επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις, με υπολογίσιμη ισχύ, καταλαβαίνουμε πόσο σημαντικό είναι αυτό.
Στα offset ακόμα και το feeder είναι εκτεθειμένο σε θόρυβο που έρχεται από πίσω.
Αυτό βέβαια δεν μας απασχολεί όταν κάνουμε δορυφορική λήψη μιάς και το έδαφος δεν εκπέμπει.
Όσον αφορά το κέρδος, δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερα πλεονεκτήματα.

Ίσως λίγη καλύτερη οξύτητα του κεντρικού λοβού...

Έχοντας κατά νου αυτά, είπα να φτιάξω κάποια prime focus στο 70-80cm.
Κάνουν όμως δυνατό "κάρφωμα" στην γειτονία και ελάχιστοι τολμηροί θα τα έβαζαν.
Τέτοια πιάτα φέρνει ο aerial, αν και από όσο ξέρω κανείς δεν έκανε τον κόπο να τα δοκιμάσει...

----------


## JS

Επίσης (διορθώστε με) ανάλογα με το πιάτο/feeder ξεφεύγουν και ορισμένες πλαϊνές δέσμες απο το feeder και πίσω απο το ofset με αποτέλεσμα ο πίσω δεξιά/αριστερά να πιάνει καλύτερα το λινκ απο τον απέναντι.

Νομίζω με το αφρικάνικο (παλιά) είχα σοβαρό τέτοιο πρόβλημα που με του Στέλιου δεν το είχα (ή ανάποδα ;  ::   ::   ::  )


edit: με πρόλαβε ο nvak  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πιστεύω πως έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση από τις offset
> Αν και το feeder παρεμποδίζει τον κεντρικό φωτισμό του ανακλαστήρα, ωστόσο εκμεταλλεύεται όλο το εμβαδόν της περιμέτρου.
> Αποτέλεσμα είναι μια κεραία 40cm prime focus, να είναι αντίστοιχη σε απόδοση με μια offset 80cm + όλα τα άλλα πλεονεκτήματα (καλύτερη εστίαση, λιγότερο θόρυβο, μικρότερος όγκος κ.λ.π.)
> Άλλωστε εκτός από εμάς Κανένας άλλος επαγγελματίας δεν χρησιμοποιεί offset κεραίες για επίγειες ζεύξεις.


Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια Κύρο
Ο λόγος που το prime focus χάνει σε προτίμηση για τα δορυφορικά συστήματα είναι η εισαγωγή θορύβου από γειτονικούς δορυφόρους (πιάνει και κάποιο επίγειο θόρυβο). Εδώ δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μην το χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Θα έβαζα ένα deep prime focus 40 εκ με 1000.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Από ανάλογη περσινή κουβέντα
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18130

----------


## KYROS

Συμφωνούμε από ότι βλέπω στην αναμφισβήτητη απόδοση των παραβολικών κεραιών prime focus

Θα συνεχίσω το project να δούμε που θα καταλήξει, λαμβάνοντας υπ όψιν ότι οι ανάλογες κεραίες είναι πανάκριβες, ενώ η κατασκευή τους δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολη.
Αρκεί να βρεθούν οι ανακλαστήρες (για τους οποίους έχω ερευνήσει και θα ενημερώσω στην συνέχεια)

----------


## MAuVE

Από παλαιότερο μήνυμά μου : 

_Πάντως εγώ που μετέτρεψα ένα Cisco prime focus διαμέτρου 60 cm με ένα feeder δικό σου (nvak), από την παρτίδα των συντονιζόμενων, είχα αποτελέσματα συγκρίσιμα με offset των 80 cm με feeder πάλι δικό σου αλλά νεώτερης γενιάς._

----------


## dti

> Τέτοια πιάτα φέρνει ο aerial, αν και από όσο ξέρω κανείς δεν έκανε τον κόπο να τα δοκιμάσει...


Απ΄όσο θυμάμαι έχει στηθεί τέτοιο πιάτο στον Αγιο Νικόλαο στη Λακωνία.

Ο paneios μπορεί να μας πει περισσότερα αν θέλει.

Πάντως θα δοκιμαστούν με πρώτη ευκαιρία (που θα είναι διαθέσιμα) και σε άλλο επαρχιακό δίκτυο.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και της Πάρνηθας τέτοια είναι  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

περιμένουμε γύρω στα 20 dB για 60 εκ διάμετρο ;

----------


## donalt

Αυτό πάντως πήγε πάρα πολύ καλά. Με το αφρικάνικο αλλά το κόστος του είναι γύρω στα 55€

----------


## nikolas_350

Να ρωτήσω από τi είναι αυτό το ημισφαίριο;

----------


## noisyjohn

μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν οτιδήποτε αρκεί το επίστρωμα της επιφάνειας να έχει σωστή αντανάκλαση (π.χ. στα 5.0 - 5.8 GHz) π.χ.:

http://www.llb.mw.tum.de/download/106_s ... _baier.pdf

το ξέρεις το υλικό ή απλά ρωτάς;  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Η ερώτηση μου δεν αφορά το είδος του υλικού, αλλά από πού το έχει βρει ή από τι κατασκευή είναι ;

Σε σύγκριση πάντως με αυτά που έχουμε δει, μήπως είναι υπερβολικά βαθύ για τέτοια χρήση;

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## nikolas_350

Το “υπερβολικά βαθύ” είναι λίγο αδόκιμο.
Ο λόγος f/d ίσος σε καλύπτει περισσότερο.

edit: Εξάλλου από http://info.awmn/users/images/stories/T ... bolic.html


```
Focal Length to Diameter ratio
Ο λόγος του Focal Length προς τη διάμετρο μας δείχνει πόσο βαθύ ή πόσο ρηχό είναι το κάτοπτρο.
Ένα ρηχό κάτοπτρο έχει λόγο f/D = 0.4 - 0.5 και έχει την τάση να έχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.
Τα βαθιά κάτοπτρα f/D = 0.25 - 0.35 καταλαμβάνουν λιγότερο χώρο, αλλά έχουν πιο μικρή απόδοση. Επίσης απαιτούν ειδικά σχεδιασμένους τροφοδότες.
```

----------


## noisyjohn

> Η ερώτηση μου δεν αφορά το είδος του υλικού, αλλά από πού το έχει βρει ή από τι κατασκευή είναι ;
> 
> Σε σύγκριση πάντως με αυτά που έχουμε δει, μήπως είναι υπερβολικά βαθύ για τέτοια χρήση;


Ναι είναι βαθύ ( ο λόγος φαίνεται σαν f/d = 0.25 - στο όριο χρήσης), που σημαίνει από ότι ξέρω καλύτερη απόρριψη θορύβου αλλά κάπως λιγότερη απολαβή. Εχω την ίδια απορία, από που είναι.

----------


## nvak

> Αυτό πάντως πήγε πάρα πολύ καλά. Με το αφρικάνικο αλλά το κόστος του είναι γύρω στα 55€


Πού το βρήκες και τι διάμετρο έχει ? 

Ίσως θάπρεπε να κάνουμε κάποιο συγκριτικό με αυτά που φέρνει ο aerial.
Μου έχει κάτσει η ιδέα ότι κάπου χάνουμε σε οξύτητα.

----------


## donalt

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από donalt
> 
> Αυτό πάντως πήγε πάρα πολύ καλά. Με το αφρικάνικο αλλά το κόστος του είναι γύρω στα 55€
> 
> 
> Πού το βρήκες και τι διάμετρο έχει ? 
> 
> Ίσως θάπρεπε να κάνουμε κάποιο συγκριτικό με αυτά που φέρνει ο aerial.
> Μου έχει κάτσει η ιδέα ότι κάπου χάνουμε σε οξύτητα.


Νίκο έχω παραγγείλει να μου φέρουν μόλις το πάρω θα σου πω.

----------


## alasondro

> Νίκο έχω παραγγείλει να μου φέρουν μόλις το πάρω θα σου πω.


Επειδή είμαι σίγουρος οτι ενδιαφέρονται και άλλοι και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς μπορείς να γράψεις εδώ από που το πήρες;

----------


## donalt

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από donalt
> 
> Νίκο έχω παραγγείλει να μου φέρουν μόλις το πάρω θα σου πω.
> 
> 
> Επειδή είμαι σίγουρος οτι ενδιαφέρονται και άλλοι και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς μπορείς να γράψεις εδώ από που το πήρες;


Αύριο θα ξέρω λεπτομέρειες και θα σας πω.

----------


## PPZ

Εμεις βγαλαμε λινκ 55χλμ στη Σερβια απο Zrenjanin μεχρι το Novi Sad , με δυο 120cm FUBA prime focus,το ενα σε καθε πλευρα, feeder ιδιοκατασκευης (οπος ο Κυρος, με bi-quad feeder, αλλα για 5GHz.Τετοια φτιαχνει PC-Engines, τα δικα μας ειναι αντιγραφη).Βεβαια 2xCM9 καρτες και μικροτικια....

Ολα παιζουν σταθερα στα 2MBit, πανω απο χρονο, με μικρες εξαιρεσεις οταν μπηκε νερο σε ενα απο τα feeder.Αυτη τη στιγμη το site του δικτυου ειναι down, μολις φτιαχτει θα ανεβασω μερικα photo...

----------


## KYROS

Πολύ καλό το πιάτο του donalt αλλά για του 5 ghz και με κάποιο πρόβλημα στον αέρα.
Εάν βρεθεί σημείο αγοράς ενδιαφέρομε και εγώ. 

Επιστρέφοντας στην κατασκευή του δικού μου, διευκρινίζω ότι είναι για τους 2.4ghz με ενσωματωμένο στο πίσω μέρος το AP 
Ο λόγος που είναι τόσο βαθύ είναι ότι περιλαμβάνει και τον περιμετρικό ανακλαστήρα μόνο και μόνο για απομόνωση των πλευρικών.
Το feeder δεν θα εξέχει, αντίθετα ίσος είναι και 5cm μέσα για τέλεια απομόνωση.

Το πρόβλημα ανέμου σε αυτά τα πιάτα είναι έντονο.
Μια μέθοδος αντιανεμικής προστασίας σε πιάτα κάτω του μέτρου είναι μια πλαστική μεμβράνη σαν τάπα καλύπτοντας όλο το άνοιγμα του ανακλαστήρα.

Μια άλλη μέθοδος είναι το ελεύθερο άνοιγμα στο κέντρο του ανακλαστήρα, στο σημείο δηλαδή που θεωρείτε νεκρή περιοχή λόγω της σκιάς του feeder, έτσι εκτονώνετε ο αέρας που εγκλωβίζετε.
Την δεύτερη μέθοδο θα εφαρμόσω όπως βλέπεται στην Φώτο.

----------


## pstratos

Dalex πες περισσότερα για την μέθοδο κερί-καθρέπτης. προσπαθώ και εγώ να φτιάξω ωραίες παραβολίτσες!!!

----------


## nvak

> ...feeder ιδιοκατασκευης (οπος ο Κυρος, με bi-quad feeder, αλλα για 5GHz.Τετοια φτιαχνει PC-Engines, τα δικα μας ειναι αντιγραφη)...


Για δώσε σχέδια ή λίνκ

----------


## KYROS

Τελείωσαν οι μηχανικές δουλειές

----------


## alex-23

αντε για να δουμε πες μας αποτελεσματα  ::

----------


## KYROS

Θα κάνω δοκιμές σαν κεραία, αργότερα θα ενσωματώσω ένα AP

----------


## KYROS

Οι πρώτες δοκιμές ήταν ικανοποιητικές

----------


## noisyjohn

με αυτή τη διάμετρο !!!  :: 
πολύ καλύτερη στις παρεμβολές (ή ιδέα μου;  ::  )
... και οι ομαδικές πότε αρχίζουν;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Η στήλη Signal σε τι αναφέρεται.

Απόλυτη στάθμη σε dBm ? (λείπει το μείον ;)

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> ...feeder ιδιοκατασκευης (οπος ο Κυρος, με bi-quad feeder, αλλα για 5GHz.Τετοια φτιαχνει PC-Engines, τα δικα μας ειναι αντιγραφη)...
> 
> 
> Για δώσε σχέδια ή λίνκ



Δεν εχει  ::   ::   ::  

Αγωραζεις ενα απο το PC-Engines , το διαλυεις, και αντιγραφεις.Τοσο απλο.Θα ρωτησω ομως τον μαστορα που μας φτιαχνει, αυτος θα εχει κατι.Αλλα αυτο τον Αυγουστο, οταν θα παω εκει...

Για 2.4 ειναι σαν bi-quad, μονο που ειναι σε καλη μονωση, ενω για τους 5giga ειναι σαν τα δικα σου, μονο χωρις τη χωανη (για prime focus δεν επιτρεπεται να εχει)

----------


## nvak

Όπως το έγραψες νόμισα ότι ήταν bi-quad για τους 5giga.

----------


## KYROS

Signal %

----------


## PPZ

> Όπως το έγραψες νόμισα ότι ήταν bi-quad για τους 5giga.




Sorry, δικη μου βλακεια, 

Στοχευση καναμε με βοηθεια επαγγελματικων μηχανηματων για στοχευση, που πηραμε απο εναν φιλο μου που εχει τοπικο TV σταθμο, και τα εχουνε να στοχευουν τα δικα τους λινκ.Μετα καναμε δοκιμες με 2.4, πιστευω πως θα ειχαμε καλα αποτελεσματα, αλλα εγω γρινιαζα συνεχεια για της SuperRange καρτες που βαραγανε στα 400mW, και ετσι αλλαξαμε στα 5γιγα.


Το σημα κυμαινεται απο -75 εως -85, λογο μεγαλης αποστασης, με μικροδιακοπες που και που.Μιλαμε για 1-2 λεπτα διακοπες, μιας και εχουμε σε 5μ αποσταση τρια λινκ τον εμπορικων providers που βαρανε 1W στα 2.4  ::

----------


## KYROS

Μερικές ακόμα Φώτο.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## nikolas_350

Edit :εντελώς λάθος threat . sorry

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## KYROS

Ναι εκ’ πρώτης όψεως δεν θυμίζει κλασικό παραβολικό κάτοπτρο.
Σαν παραβολική επιφάνεια χρησιμοποιείτε το 40% (πάτος)
Το υπόλοιπο χρησιμοποιείτε σαν περιμετρικός καθρέφτης περιορισμού θορύβου.
Το βρήκα έτοιμο σε μηχανουργείο (προοριζόταν για άλλη εφαρμογή) και προσαρμόστηκα σε αυτό.
Στην ουσία για 2,4ghz είναι σχεδόν αντίστοιχο με τα ling ΟΤΕ με ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα στις μετρήσεις.

Στα πλαίσια έρευνας, δοκιμών, και ιδιοκατασκευών, έκανα ότι μπορούσα, όποιος έχει άλλη πρόταση εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## babisbabis

Προκειται να γινει καμια κεραια τυπου "τυμπανου" οπως της κινητης?
Αν ξεκινουσε παραγωγη για τετοια κεραια θα ειχε πολυ ενδιαφερον...
Σπαει ματια βεβαια, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν παιζεται....
Οσοι μπορουν και δεν εχουν προβληματα με τους γυρω, θα μπορουσαν να βαλουν τετοια τυμπανα.

Kyros, nvak η οποιος αλλος, υπαρχει τιποτα στα σκαρια??...

----------


## babisbabis

> .....Έχοντας κατά νου αυτά, είπα να φτιάξω κάποια prime focus στο 70-80cm.
> Κάνουν όμως δυνατό "κάρφωμα" στην γειτονία και ελάχιστοι τολμηροί θα τα έβαζαν.
> Τέτοια πιάτα φέρνει ο aerial, αν και από όσο ξέρω κανείς δεν έκανε τον κόπο να τα δοκιμάσει...


Λοιπον?  ::

----------


## KYROS

Κάτι θα κάνουμε , όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας αναμένουν λίγο.
Μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου βρίσκομε εκτός Ελλάδος.
Μόλις επιστρέψω θα την εγκαταστήσω.
Για 40cm δεν είναι και τόσο κάρφωμα, με ένα χρώμα σχετικής
παραλλαγής.
 ::

----------


## nvak

Tέτοια καπάκια ηλιακού, φτιάχνει το μαγαζί που μου φτιάχνει τις χοάνες. 
Υπάρχουν και τα εξωτερικά που είναι απο inox.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για prime focus...

Μία κεραία που θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω είναι σχισμοκεραία στα 5 με κυλινδρικό ανακλαστήρα απο σίτα.
Πρέπει να είναι η πιό διακριτική μιάς και μπορεί να μοιάζει με κεραία TV

----------


## babisbabis

> ...Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για prime focus...TV


Εγω παντως τη βρισκω πολυ ενδιαφερουσα για καποιον που μπορει να την τοποθετησει χωρις φοβο.
Στα βουνα ολες οι ζευξεις γινονται με τυμπανα, δεν ειναι τυχαιο... 
Βεβαια δεν προκειται καμια ταρατσα να εχει τις συνθηκες του βουνου..

Τελος παντων.
 ::

----------

